# caracteristicas adecuadas de la bocina



## Electrowolf (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola gente como estan?

espero que bien, aqui les traigo una pequeña duda que no he podido resolver y estoy seguro que ustedes me ayudaran.

mi duda es la siguiente:

realize un fonocardiografo (escucha sonidos cardiacos), que a la salida tiene un lm386, lo que quiero saber es que caracteristicas debe cumplir la bocina para que tenga un buen sonido. para esto les paso algunos datos, segun se, el lm386 entrega cuando mucho hasta 1w, y el fonocardiografo trabaja en el rango de frecuencias de 30hz hasta 1000hz.

de momento solo se que el diametro de la bocina debe ser grande para poder escuchar dichas frecuencias, pero no se cual es la optima. igual no se muy bien la cuestion de la impedancia, si es mejor colocar una bocina, o varias.

si alguien tiene algun manual que hable sobre estos temas se lo agradeceria muchisimo.

weno de antemano les doy las gracias por la lectura y por la ayuda.


----------

